# Algae outbreak - what is the cause ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have had this algae taking over my planted Fluval Edge 12G over the last 3 weeks.
it looks like thread algae, or hair algae, but I'm not really sure so if someone can ID that would be great.
















I have done several water changes hoping it would go away but it came back stronger than ever.
It's growing mostly on what I believe is Water Sprite which was introduced in the tank 6 weeks ago,
but now it is also on Jungle Vals and Java Ferns...everywhere.

For lights, the tank has the original LEDs + 2x3W ecoxotic strips 12000K, total approx 11 Watts of LEDs.
Half of the tank is by a window but the blinds are shut 90% of the time, temp is 78F and PH 6.8.
I did Amonia/Nitrite/Nitrate tests, everything is at 0.

I was thinking of getting Amano shrimps hoping they would it this algae, but not sure that would do it.
If anyone knows what is this algae and what could be the cause-remedy please let me know!

Thank you,

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Also, Fauna in the tank is 1 Betta, 2 Corydoras Habrosus, 2 Orange Sunkist shrimps, 2 Nerite snails (eggs everywhere), 2 ramshorns and a few other lil snails...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I can see that your tank is by a window and algae loves sunlight or light in general. Water changes will not help!!! This might fix your problem.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...mmend-voracious-algae-eater-20gal-tank-31077/


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If the tank gets any direct sunlight at all... It will grow algae. I learned this with my daughters beta tank, and my 36 bow. The sun only hit them directly for 30 mins to an hour. Caused algae to grow rapidly

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BNP or Crossocheilus reticulatus‏ would be great but my tank might be too small for these.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Does it look like hair or spider web?? I had a out break in my 90 gallon. It would grow in a few hrs. Even tried to take it out manually.Tried shrimp,otos,BNP. brought a few American flag fish. They cleaned it up in few days.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Well..it does look a bit like spider web, I am adding one more pic so you can see by yourself.








American flag fish would be great but they dont seem to get along well with betta


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with it being beside a window. Even if the blinds are closed its still getting sunlight. Im sure the white blinds only block out so much light. You could add a background or paint the back a color of your choice. That will probably help alot. Will also enhance the look of the tank. Id start with that. See if that helps the problem. Easy cheap fix.


----------

